# 1992 Honda Prelude



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

a 92 honda prelude isn't a bad choice, though you can probably do better on the curb weight. (I am assuming by parking weight you mean curb weight, not GVW) 

I converted a toyota MR2, but I was looking very closely at the 89-91 CRX and the 92-95 Civic hatchback. Both of those have a curb weight near 2000lbs and a GVW around 2800. 

If you do a lead acid conversion and you want any kind of range, you will need to carry about 1/3 of the overall vehicle weight in batteries. That would give you about 30-40 miles of useful range.

This means you will likely end up with a car that weighs around 3000lbs curb weight.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

brandon0409 said:


> So does that mean that the Motor, Batteries and all of the part weigh that much?


Motor = ~ 175 lbs,
Batteries = ~ 1000+ lbs (in my truck, closer to 1700),
4/0 cables weigh about as much as a roll of pennies at the same length,
Battery boxes can weigh a couple hundred pounds, depending on construction and quantity of batteries,
etc.

Yes, EVs typically weigh MUCH more than the stock ICE.

My truck's curb weight as an ICE is ~2800 lbs. It's completed weight will be about 200 lbs under it's GVWR of ~4900 lbs.


----------



## brandon0409 (Sep 26, 2008)

madderscience said:


> a 92 honda prelude isn't a bad choice, though you can probably do better on the curb weight. (I am assuming by parking weight you mean curb weight, not GVW)


Yes I meant curb weight. I will check my car one more time to make sure of the Curb weight. 2800 lbs does seem to be alot.

I do know that the payload capabilities is 700lbs.


----------

